# New member



## Nutty (Nov 2, 2020)

Hi everyone, just signed up, got suggested from someone on side by side, so here I am 😊


----------



## Catsmother (Nov 2, 2020)

Hello @Nutty 
  to our caring community


----------



## Nutty (Nov 2, 2020)

Thank you 😊


----------



## Foxy (Nov 2, 2020)

So nice to meet you @Nutty, welcome!


----------



## marti (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Nutty (Nov 3, 2020)

Foxy said:


> So nice to meet you @Nutty, welcome!


Thank you 😊


----------



## Nutty (Nov 3, 2020)

marti said:


>


Thank you 😊


----------



## mist (Nov 3, 2020)

Welcome aboard @Nutty 

Im new here too, also from side by side


----------



## Nutty (Nov 3, 2020)

Oh hi! 
How are you? 
Hope your doing okay 
😊


----------



## mist (Nov 3, 2020)

Doing pretty good @Nutty 

How about yourself?


----------



## Nutty (Nov 3, 2020)

Not so good but trying to keep smiling


----------



## mist (Nov 3, 2020)

Nutty said:


> Not so good but trying to keep smiling



Sorry to hear that @Nutty but you have the right attitude. Be positive, force a smile if need be and engage with us here, we will try our best to help you.


----------



## Nutty (Nov 3, 2020)

Aww thank you


----------



## Foxy (Nov 3, 2020)

Sending you healing (((HUGS))) @Nutty .


----------



## Nutty (Nov 3, 2020)

My voices seem to take a toll on overpowering just lately they are not very nice and I don't know how to handle them 🤔🤔 if anyone has any ideas or tips that would be cool


----------



## mist (Nov 3, 2020)

Nutty said:


> My voices seem to take a toll on overpowering just lately they are not very nice and I don't know how to handle them 🤔🤔 if anyone has any ideas or tips that would be cool



If you hear voices, i wonder, are you on any medications?


----------



## Nutty (Nov 3, 2020)

Nope, I'm waiting to see a psychiatrist for help...


----------



## mist (Nov 3, 2020)

Hopefully you can get some professional support soon.


----------



## Nutty (Nov 3, 2020)

Well see, I hope so.. I just wanna break down all the time😢 it feels so lonely even though I'm not on my own..


----------



## mist (Nov 3, 2020)

It’s not uncommon to feel alone, even when we are surrounded by others.


----------



## Nutty (Nov 3, 2020)

😢


----------



## mist (Nov 3, 2020)

Hey! You have us on here to hang out with and confide in


----------



## Nutty (Nov 3, 2020)

Thanks, I put on a brave face for so long but can only mask it for so long 😢 I guess it's slipped off today...


----------



## LostGeek (Nov 3, 2020)

hello new people, mist! the guy with the great mario shirt!


----------



## willowtigger (Nov 3, 2020)

Hi Nutty and welcome


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 3, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Nutty (Nov 3, 2020)

willowtigger said:


> Hi Nutty and welcome


Hi, thank you


----------



## Kyng (Nov 3, 2020)

Welcome to TalkMH, Nutty! I hope you enjoy this place  .


----------



## Nutty (Nov 3, 2020)

Kyng said:


> Welcome to TalkMH, Nutty! I hope you enjoy this place  .


Thank you!


----------



## willowtigger (Nov 3, 2020)

Nutty you are amazing


----------



## ZandraJoi (Nov 5, 2020)

Hello here & Welcome!


----------

